# Binos w/ Tripod Adapter - How to Pack?



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a set of Vortex Razor 12x15 binoculars. Too big to hand hold, so got the tripod adapter that attaches to the binoculars (PITA to get it on) and quick mount to the tripod.
Now that the adapter is attached to the binos, there is no way to put these in a case of chest pack. It sticks out too far.
What is the best way to carry these? Adapter attached to tripod; attached to binos, or just keep the adapter separate from both until needed?


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Buy the uni-daptor instead of the one you have. The post on it allows it to fit in your case and the base stays on the quick release plate on the tripod or keep the QR plate in your case as well.


----------

